# ...I can pwn him...just give me a piano...



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OK I won't spoil it for you, just see the video.
Link


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

This guy is crazy. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

This guy thnks that he can make everyone look at him in amazement. I figure all he did was take the video and add backing music, or do you think otherwise?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

I think he practiced a lot and memorized it so that he's not "sight reading." Just like playing the piano.


----------



## Anton (Oct 17, 2004)

All i can say is hmmmm


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

A lot of hms, hm?


----------

